# Snorkel for 07 Rubicon



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

Hey,

I was wondering if anyone had any information on a homemade snorkel for an 07 Rubicon (part list, some pictures, etc.). 

Is it easier to build yourself or should one be bought from a manufacturer.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

always easier to build yourself, and def. cheaper!! I've never done a rubicon, cant be that hard though.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there is 2 snorkel writeups for honda's on here. neither are for the rubicon.


Foreman
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=904


Rancher
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=912


----------



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

Thanks I found both of those write ups. They should help.

I didn't want to miss anything if I was going to do it myself (i.e is the air intake the only thing that needs to be snorkled or does something else need to be tied in as well?)

I was forwarded to this website from another forum. They said if this place doesn't have it then it would be tough to find.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dont forget all your vent hoses. gas tank, carbs, diffs, radiator overflow(is it water cooled?)


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

also, check this out
http://www.mudanddirt.com/tech/rinconsnorkel/


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

just follow that foreman setup and u will be fine. for the plate on the rack. just cut a hole in it. i had a male coupling coming thru the plate and a female coupling screwed to it with the plate in the middle.


----------



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for all your help. I think with all the information I found I should be able to put something together. I'll post pictures once finished.


----------



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

So I finally got off my but and did it this weekend. It didn't take to long to do. I still need to extend the vent lines from the carb, cut the snorkel down to an acceptable level, silicone the pull starter, apply grease on all the electrical connections and glue everything together. 

I have attached some pictures in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

still more..........


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

u gotcha sub with the snork that tall lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

sweet pinata


----------



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

Yeah the length of the snorkel needs to be trimmed up a bit......I thought I would leave it for at least one ride. I saw in another forum someone started a thread about the best/worst snorkel job. It reminds me of something I've seen in it.

With the lenth of the snorkel I think I might invest in some scuba gear...lol

As for the pinata, I can't really explain that one 


Has anyone had to fool around with the jetting after they snorkled their Rubicon's?


----------

